# My tortoise pee was a light pink



## macky9326 (Jan 21, 2014)

So my Russian was at the vet only last week and came back with a clean bill of health, however he hasent eaten for a few days and I bathed him today and he peed out a light pinkish colour instead of his normal white, he hadent peed or pooped for a few days and he ended up peeing thee times in the bathroom, and afterwards started eating again, but he was only just at the vet, should I book him in again???


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2014)

No. The color has to do with something he has eaten recently.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 21, 2014)

Why did he go to vet?
Was anything invasive done?


----------



## macky9326 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nothing invasive has been done and I've just found a similar forum on this site that said just what you quoted and described similar behaviour to him, he can be a wee nightmare to feed.

Thanks for the help! 


And the vet was just a general check up, he has been very very timid since as he did not like getting his mouth checked, poor wee soul


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've noticed a pinkish tint to the urates after feeding my Russians lots of dandelions.


----------



## Kristy1970 (May 1, 2018)

Saw a slight pink pee in Daisy’s pee last night, dandelions are her favorite! I swear she knows where every one of them are in my yard. I put her down and there she goes. Eating and pooping and all other functions are normal. I really did not expect a baby to be as active as she is.


----------



## Tortface (Aug 10, 2018)

My RT also had a pink tint in urine, but no dandelions or anything red..strawberries etc...is that normal? I have no reptile vet near me..did take him to a vet who said he has pinworms..so treating for that... but is SO hard to get the meds in him!!


----------



## ScStange891 (Aug 10, 2018)

I will add another one in the "were dandelions fed" list. Mine always had pinkish fleshy colored urates after a week with dandelions in the food rotation.


----------

